

UK Prime Minister asked for permanent police anti-piracy unit funding - hkphooey
http://torrentfreak.com/uk-prime-minister-asked-for-permanent-police-anti-piracy-unit-funding-140414/

======
csense
It's about time someone got serious about Somalians disrupting international
shipping...

